# Scorpion EXO SG3 MKII Gloves Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All-

Scorpion's EXO SG3 MKII Gloves promise track-level protection for under $140.00. Tune in to see how they performed over a 4,000 mile commuting test!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flvWWL0gm-M&feature=youtu.be

-MKL


----------

